# Was sind eure emotionalsten Filmszenen



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Hi, liebe Buffies!

Ich habe mir gedacht starten wir doch mal den Thread hier. Sinn des Threads ist, wie schon der Titel sagt, was eure emotionalsten Filmszenen sind.
Damit sind solche Szenen gemeint die euch wirklich bewegt haben, egal ob durch Trauer, Freude, Grauen oder etwaigem.

*EDIT: Natürlich auch Serien nicht nur Filme alleine.*


----------



## Yodaku (28. April 2011)

Da fällt mir spotan die szene mit dem Bordsteinkick aus American History X ein. Fand ich ziemlich bewegend. Und dann die Szene am ende als sich eigentlich alles zum guten wendet und dann der jüngere Bruder erschossen wird.
Beides ehr im negativen sinne "bewegend"... falls mir noch was einfällt post ichs


----------



## Deathstyle (28. April 2011)

Das Zeit-zurück-drehen bei Funny Games.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Gibt zuviele um sie aufzuzählen.


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

In Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz, als Dumbledore Starb, bzw schon davor als er das Gift trank, war schon sehr traurig. (Ich wusste dass er stirbt, hab ja alle Bücher schon vorher gelesen gehabt, dennoch Emotional. :<<<<)

Oder in Starwars Die Dunkle Bedrohung, als Qui - Gon Jinn von Darth Maul getötet wurde, und Obi Wan so ausgetickt ist. :<<<<

Oder in den alten Star Wars teilen, als Obi - Wan starb, als Yoda starb.

Oder am Ende als Vader eingesehn hatte, dass er seine Kinder liebt und dann starb. War schön, aber auch traurig. :<


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

Die Geißelung bei Passion Christi (Mel Gibson). Ich glaube, ich habe in keiner anderen Szene dermaßen gelitten. Ansonsten vielleicht der letzte König von Schottland, als der Arzt am Flughafen an Seilen aufgehängt würde. Das war das erste Mal, dass mir bei einer Szene schlecht wurde. Horror und Splatter ist alles kein Problem für mich. Wenn aber Menschen real Leiden, dann macht mich das fertig.


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Nenn mich kindisch, aber da musste ich am Anfang gleich an den König der Löwen denken ._. Immer noch einer meiner LIeblingsfilme. Genauer die Szene, in der Mufasa stirbt.

Ansonste... Der Pianist, die Szene, in der Wladislaw dem deutschen Offizier am Flügel was vorspielt... also, in dem zerbombten Haus. 

Hollywoodland, die Szene mit dem Detektiv und seinem Sohn,g enauer, wo er völlig besoffen ind er Schule auftaucht um den Jungen abzuholen... sehr traurig.

Donnie Darko.... gut, der Film ist allgemein krass, aber hier wohl das, auch gegen Ende, wo Donnie mit der toten Freundin auf dem Beifahrersitz den Weltuntergang anschaut. Da wurde mir ganz anders.

Constantine, das erste Gespräch mit Gabriel. Keinw irklicher  Grund, es war einfach faszinierend. 

Dogma, jedes Mal, wenn die Jungs aufgetaucht sinbd, bei dem Geräusch das da gespielt wird, ranns mir jedes Mal kalt den Rücken runter =D Und ansonsten sehr emotional, als sie erfährt, dass sie der Nachkomme ist. 

Hm, das wars fürste erste, mehr fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nenn mich kindisch, aber da musste ich am Anfang gleich an den König der Löwen denken ._. Immer noch einer meiner LIeblingsfilme. Genauer die Szene, in der Mufasa stirbt.



This. Wie ich damals als Kind geheult habe, unglaublich. Gibt noch mehrere, aber mir kam auch genau diese Szene in den Sinn.


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This. Wie ich damals als Kind geheult habe, unglaublich. Gibt noch mehrere, aber mir kam auch genau diese Szene in den Sinn.



Och, wenn ich in der richtigen Laune bin, kann ich da jetzt noch heulen. MIt 18. (aber nmein Bruder auch, und der ist 24. *puh*)


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nenn mich kindisch, aber da musste ich am Anfang gleich an den König der Löwen denken ._. Immer noch einer meiner LIeblingsfilme. Genauer die Szene, in der Mufasa stirbt.



geht mir auch so^^

Was mich auch berührt hat war in Band of Brothers als sie in Belgien(bin mir nicht ganz sicher) waren wo er dem kleinen Jungen Schokolade gegeben hat. Der Junge hatte noch nie Schokolade gegessen und der Gesichtsausdruck den er hatte, als er zum ersten Mal abbiss. Diese Freude, einfach pure Freude über diesen süßen Geschmack. 
Da wurde mir klar, dass wir heutzutage selbst solche Kleinigkeiten eigentlich kaum zu schätzen wissen. Vieles ist für uns selbstverständlich.

Was mich auch sehr bewegt hat, war als sie in Band of Brothers zum ersten Mal in Deutschland auf ein Konzentrationslager stießen und die Leute befreit haben. Es war einfach so grausam, als man all das Leid sah und die vielen Toten. Und die Freude als sie befreit wurden. Ich habe noch in keinem Film so glückliche Menschen gesehen. Und am Ende mussten sie die Leute wieder reinschicken weil sie, sie nirgends unterbringen konnten..


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich in der richtigen Laune bin, kann ich da jetzt noch heulen. MIt 18. (aber nmein Bruder auch, und der ist 24. *puh*)


Ach komm, wer sagt für die alten, Epischen, Disney streifen sei man(n) jemals zu Alt um sie sich Anzuschauen, oder Mitzuheulen, hat denn Sinn dieser Filme nicht verstanden. Dass waren bzw sind einige der schönsten Filme die es je gab und geben wird. Sometimes....FUCK THE FUTURE! :<


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> geht mir auch so^^
> 
> Was mich auch berührt hat war in Band of Brothers als sie in Belgien(bin mir nicht ganz sicher) waren wo er dem kleinen Jungen Schokolade gegeben hat. Der Junge hatte noch nie Schokolade gegessen und der Gesichtsausdruck den er hatte, als er zum ersten Mal abbiss. Diese Freude, einfach pure Freude über diesen süßen Geschmack.
> Da wurde mir klar, dass wir heutzutage selbst solche Kleinigkeiten eigentlich kaum zu schätzen wissen. Vieles ist für uns selbstverständlich.
> ...



Ach, die gesamte Reihe ist doch einfach nur episch ._. ich habe die bewusst nicht genommen, weil ich nicht wusste, welche Szene ich da nennen sollte. Sie sind alle... herrje. Zum lachen, zum Heulen, zum Fürchten. Ich habe noch NIE so dermaßen gut gemachte Filme gesehen. Bin schon gepsannt, wie The Pacific ist...

@ Edou: 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ach, die gesamte Reihe ist doch einfach nur episch ._. ich habe die bewusst nicht genommen, weil ich nicht wusste, welche Szene ich da nennen sollte. Sie sind alle... herrje. Zum lachen, zum Heulen, zum Fürchten. Ich habe noch NIE so dermaßen gut gemachte Filme gesehen. Bin schon gepsannt, wie The Pacific ist...
> 
> @ Edou:
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.



Fand The Pacific insgesamt nicht wirklich besser. Vllt lags an den Schauspielern die mir nicht so sympathisch waren.
Alles in Allem ist BoB IMO deutlich besser als The Pacific, deshalb hab ich mich bisher auch gescheut die DVD Box zu kaufen.

Bei BOB lohnt sich aber die Steel Box auf jedenfall.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. April 2011)

Band of Brothers ist sowieso nen absolutes Epos.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. April 2011)

Das Ende von Armageddon, als Bruce Willis sich opfert um die Bombe zu zünden. Da krieg ich immer Pipi in den Augen


----------



## Trôublex (28. April 2011)

- Das Ende von Gladiator, wo Maximus stirbt
- allgemein der Film "Sieben Leben". Sehr emotional, wie ich finde

Die sind mir jetzt spontan eingefallen.^^


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Trôublex schrieb:


> - allgemein der Film "Sieben Leben". Sehr emotional, wie ich finde



jo Sieben ist auch ein perfekter Film für die Kategorie

Der Soldat James Ryan ist auch passend, allein schon weil alles auf eine reale Geschichte aufbaut

und der gesamte Film Forrest Gump, wie er immer wieder bewisen hat, dass er das Zeug zu einem super Menschen hat, das hat mich sehr beeindruckt


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

Folgender Film (1970) ist imo der Classicer schlechthin ...

Love Story




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7676EC06oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Love Story - Das traurige Finale *t* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUcPTMx2JiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Story*

Love meens never have to say you're sorry!

greetz


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsyVRpW4xNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Oh mein  Gott, ja. Ein anderer Film, der vor Emotionen nur so... ich finde kein Wort dafür. (Und ja, ich weiß, dass es ein Kriegsfilm ist.) 

Alleinhe jetzt noch, wenn ich den Satz "Leave no man behind" höre, wird mir ganz anders...


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLq_qYf4rtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Damokles (28. April 2011)

Bei "My Girl" wo Vada Margaret Sultenfuss am Sarg von Thomas J. Sennet steht und möchte das man ihm seine Brille gibt,
"Weil er ohne Brille nichts sehen kann".
Da muss ich jedes mal schlucken.
Okay. okay... Ich bramme dann wie ein 3 Jähriger.


----------



## Jaytonic (28. April 2011)

Perfect World mit Kevin Costner, als er dem kleinen Jungen das Foto geben will und erschossen wird. Sehr trauriger Moment.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. April 2011)

Greys Anatomie- an Emotionen kann kein Film dieser Fernsehserie das Wasser reichen !!


----------



## Jester (28. April 2011)

Star Wars VI, die Schlacht um Endor. Wo der kleine Ewok umkommt und dann sein kleiner Ewokfreund um ihn weint. Ohne Witz...


----------



## Contemptio (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spLq0EhC1Co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mastergamer (28. April 2011)

Das Ende von Gran Torino ..


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Oh, mir ist noch was eingefallen. 

Lèon, der Profi. Einmal, als er der kleinen Mathilda von der Pflanze erzählt, die er überall hin mit nimmt - und dann am Ende, als sie nach seinem Tod die Pflanze in einem großen Park... oder Wald... oder so? einsetzt und dabei heult wie...naja... das kleine Mädchen, das sie irgendwie noch ist.

Diese Szene ist einfach nur heftig.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Das Ende von Gran Torino ..



Gran Torino find ich Ganzen klasse, weil der echt ne Message rüber bringt, der war eh jetzt am Wochenende glaub ich


----------



## gradof (28. April 2011)

Das Ende von Der Herr der Ringe : Die Rückkehr des Königs als sich Frodo von seinen Freunden verabschiedet.

Ebenfalls sehr emotional fand ich das Ende von Scrubs Staffel 8 als J.D das Sacred Heart verlässt.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2011)

Mir fällt gerade noch <Die Dornenvögel> mit Richard Chamberlain ein, der auch in Shogun spielte.
In Dornenvögel verliebte er sich wurde dennoch Priester und hatte aber einen ihm unbekannten Sohn.
Von diesem erfuhr er erst sehr spät (nach Jahren) und kurz vor seinem Tode - es brach ihm das Herz.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Och, wenn ich in der richtigen Laune bin, kann ich da jetzt noch heulen. MIt 18. (aber nmein Bruder auch, und der ist 24. *puh*)



So meinte ich das auch nicht  Ich vergieße selbst jetzt noch bei manchen Filmen/Serien eine Träne. Bei König der Löwen wollte ich bloß immer weiterspuhlen. Das waren noch Filme. Kann man mit heute net mehr vergleichen, leider.


----------



## EspCap (28. April 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Das Ende von Gran Torino ..



Wollte ich auch gerade posten... genialer Film.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waNhD1Z23M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Ende von Lost bzw. eigentliche die ganze Serie sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8WPSiGBCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hubautz (28. April 2011)

Braveheart
Wenn Hamish das Schwert wirft und ich schon mehr als 2 Gläser Wein getrunken habe, wird es mitunter problematisch.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8n0Q8THJE60


----------



## LeWhopper (28. April 2011)

Die *"einzige"* Szene wo ich je bei einem Fim geweint hab. 

War damals beim ersten Pokemon Film. 



Spoiler



Wo Ash gestorben ist. Und die Tränen aller Pokemon haben ihn wiederbelebt.



Meine Güte da konnte ich mich echt nicht mehr beherrschen.

Edit: Ich setz das mal lieber im Spoiler  Falls den Film noch keiner gesehen hat.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Die *"einzige"* Szene wo ich je bei einem Fim geweint hab.
> 
> War damals beim ersten Pokemon Film. Wo Ash gestorben ist. Und die Tränen aller Pokemon haben ihn wiederbelebt.
> 
> Meine Güte da konnte ich mich echt nicht mehr beherrschen.



jaja die guten alten Zeit, leider sin se vorbei


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2011)

Ich bin, was sowas angeht, relativ gefühlsduselig. Wer mich auslachenn will, aknn das ruhig tun,aber was das angeht, bin ich noch ziemlich Kindisch.

 Einmal wäre natürlich König der Löwen, und zwar 2 Szenen, bei denen ich losgeheult hab. Einmal die Szene, in der Mufasa stirbt, oder allgemein die Stelle mit der Schlucht... einfach unglaublich traurig. 
Und einmal die Stelle, wo Simba als erwachsener in der Grassavanne steht und den Nachthimmel anbrüllt "DU HAST VERSPROCHEN,IMMER FÜR MICH DA ZU SEIN!Aber du bist es nicht..." Danach kommt zwar eine eher lustige Szene (Matsch banana lässt grüßen) Aber diese Verzweiflung, die man da in Simbas Stimme hört... Da heul ich jedes mal.

Dann ist da noch der Animefilm "Die Letzten Glühwürmchen" Da gehts um einen jungen und seine kleine Schwester (Namen vergessen) Deren Eltern beim Krieg gestorben sind. Der Film ist einfach durchgehend traurig und ich hab andauernd geheult, aber am schlimmsten wars an der Stelle, wo ganz am ende die Handlungsstränge ineinander laufen und die beiden dann mit den Glühwürmchen über das Feld laufen. Der Film ist so toll... den sollte man echt gesehen haben.

Außerdem gab es bei dem Uraltfilm "Leon der Profi", 3 STellen,bei denen ich am heulen war. Einmal am Anfang, wo der kleine Bruder von der erstochen wird... Beim ersten mal wwusste ich nicht, sonst hab ich die STelle immer schnell weggespult, die ist einfach so schlimm. Dann da, wo Leon die Kugel in den Rücken bekommt und dem Typen das "Geschenk" von Matilda übergibt.Und dann am Ende wo Matilda die Pflanze von Leon umplfanzt und so liebevoll mit ihr redet.

Nicht zu vergessen, ist bei dem Disneyfilm "Küss den Frosch" die Stelle, wo das niedliche Glühwürmchen Stirbt. Der war meine lieblingsfigur und ausgerechnet der geht drauf.Dabei war der Ray doch so schön romantisch und in den Abendstern verliebt...Ich finds traurig.

Harry Potter 5, die Stelle , bei der Sirius stirbt. WIeder ein lieblingscharakter von mir...genau so Harry Potter 6, die Stelle wo Dobby stirbt, an dem kleinen hatte ich schon seit Band 2 nen Narren gefressen... Und jetzt hör ich auf, bevor mir noch mehr Stellen einfallen und ich hier alles vollkleister^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2011)

Am Ende von Schindlers Liste, wo Oskar Schindler sich vorwürfe macht, das er für das Abzeichen 5 Menschen gerettet haben könnte, fürs Auto... etc. etc.
Sehr Traurig!


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Verdammt Man ich heule öfters bei Filmen .. besonders bei dem mehrfach erwähnten König der Löwen *schluchz* und bei Küss den Frosch .. die Szene ist so wunderschön wo Ray zu seiner Evangeline kommt .. *schnief* und sämtliche Filme wo Kinder/Tiere oder sonstige hilflose Wesen leiden/Sterben oder sonstig misshandelt werden.


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2011)

Ich bin ja nicht einer der schnell heult und fühl mich bei vielen Szenen die hier schon beschrieben wurden zwar traurig aber heulen war nicht.

Ein Film hat es aber geschafft das mit am Ende die Tränen nur so aus den Augen gelaufen sind.

Marley & Ich


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. April 2011)

Stadt der Engel...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. April 2011)

Forrest Gump wo er am Ende beim Grab seiner Frau steht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. April 2011)

The Pursuit of Happyness drückt auch stellenweise stark auf die tränendrüse. vor allem weil es wohl lauf einer wahren geschichte basiert


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2011)

Das Streben nach Glück fand ich an mehrern Stellen sehr emotional.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. April 2011)

Scrubs. Diese wahnsinnig tollen Beendungen der einzelnen Episoden. JDs Weggang, Dr Cox bei der Beerdigung seines Bruders (?) und viele andere Folgen.

Herr der Ringe. Sowohl die Szene der Krönung von Aragorn, der sich vor Frodo verbeugt (die Szene ist mehr als episch, was hatte ich eine Gänsehaut) als auch Frodos Verabschiedung bei den Booten.

Dr. House. Ambers Tod.

Forrest Gump. Das Grab der Ehefrau.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. April 2011)

Bei gladiator: als maximus stirbt und sein kumpel dann sagt irgendwann sehen iwr uns wieder,aber noch nicht jetzt oder so.

Dann bie armageddon:als bruce willis sich opfert.

troja:als achilles stirbt obwohl der sich ja total gewandelt hat 

leon der profi: als leon versucht als polizist verkleidet aus dem haus zu kommen dabei aber erwischt wird und dann den "ringtrick" mit der granate macht und stirbt zusammen mit dem bösewicht.

das leuchten der stille:fand ich insgesamt sehr emotional

der soldat james ryan:wo tom hanks stirbt und zu ryan sagt:lass es nicht umsonst gewesen sein,mach was aus deinem leben.

bei der herr der ringe trilogie sind auch lauter solcher emotionalen szenen,z.B. als Boromir stirbt,hab ihn gemocht.


----------



## NexxLoL (29. April 2011)

Die Stelle die mich am traurigsten gemacht hat war die Stelle bei Biker Boyz, wo Will beerdigt wird.
Die Stelle die mich wirklich am meisten betroffen gemacht hat, und wirklich zum Nachdenken anregt ist auf jeden Fall die Szene in Band of Brothers wo sie in das Konzentrationslager kommen.
Sieben Leben ist natürlich insgesamt sehr emotional...


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2011)

Die Brücke nach Terebithia...


wundert mich das es keiner erwähnt hat... ich musste sooo heulen als ich ihn zum ersten mal sah...


----------



## Konov (29. April 2011)

Vanth schrieb:


> Bei gladiator: als maximus stirbt und sein kumpel dann sagt irgendwann sehen iwr uns wieder,aber noch nicht jetzt oder so.
> 
> Dann bie armageddon:als bruce willis sich opfert.
> 
> ...



Kann man auf jedenfall unterschreiben!


----------



## kingstan (29. April 2011)

Das Ende von Into the Wild


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die Brücke nach Terebithia...
> 
> 
> wundert mich das es keiner erwähnt hat... ich musste sooo heulen als ich ihn zum ersten mal sah...




Stimmt.. der ist auch echt heftig


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. April 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Scrubs. Diese wahnsinnig tollen Beendungen der einzelnen Episoden. JDs Weggang, Dr Cox bei der Beerdigung seines Bruders (?) und viele andere Folgen.



Das war der Bruder von Jordan.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Mir ist noch der Schluss vonnn 10000BC eingefallen, wo die alte Frau sich für die Junge opfert.

Auch nicht zu vergessen, ist Rapunzel-Neu verföhnt, die Stelle, wo der Fynn (bin m ir nicht mehr sicher, wie der heißt) von der Alten umgebracht wird und Rapunzels Haare Abschneidet, damit sie ihn nicht heilen kann. 


 Außerdem gibt es noch eine Stelle, bei der ich ned geweint hab, weil ichs traurig fand, sondern weil ichs so rührend fans. Und das war bei Bärenbrüder, wo Kenai sein Menschsein aufgibt, um für Koda da zu sein. DIe Stelle ist einfach so toll gemacht... Ich liebe sie einfach!


----------



## Aeiouz (29. April 2011)

In dem Film Clockwork Orange die stelle wo der Gefangene die Straftaten ansehen muss und dabei beethoven hören muss.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (29. April 2011)

wirklich eine der wenigen Filmszenen, bei der mir die tränen kommen. Finde den Film einfach nur episch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZTWCwqmgLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2011)

Als Dirty Harry sagt: "Make my Day" 

Ne im Ernst.

Fast alle Szenen aus "Wenn der Wind weht" die nach dem Fall der Bombe spielen. Emotionaler gehts nimmer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j44_Y0OBnUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab der Hälfte vom Film hab ich nur noch geheult.

Bei Bärenbrüder muss ich Soladra zustimmen, allerdings hab ich geheult, als Kenai Koda erzählte, dass er eigentlich ein Mensch ist und seine Mutter getötet hat.

Bei König der Löwen, als Mufasa gestorben ist, hab ich als Kind auch immer geweint.

Da hier nicht nach Serien gefragt wurde, zähl ich Scrubs und House einfach mal nicht mit.

Der Schluss von Tage oder Stunden - Ich möcht nix vorweg nehmen, hier der Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPL07pUBod8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch mich hat die Szene im Konzentrationslager von Band of Brothers extrem gerührt.

Und, ich gestehe: Titanic. Allerdings nicht die Szene, wo Leonardo di Caprio untergeht (Da hab ich bis jetzt jedes Mal ein erleichtertes "Endlich" ausgestoßen), sondern die Szene, wo das Streichquartett aufhört zu spielen, sie verabschieden sich. Ein Violinist bleibt stehen, fängt wieder an und die anderen drei drehen sich um und spielen wieder mit. Die Szene fand ich ganz furchtbar, weil sie sich der Aussichtslosigkeit ihrer Lage vollkommen bewusst waren.


----------



## Eifelcop (29. April 2011)

Was auch noch keiner erwähnt hat und was mich (als Mann!) zum Knatschen gebracht hat, war die Szene in "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt", als am Ende des Films der Indianer (in der Sprache der Sioux, mit deutschem Untertitel) ganz laut in Richtung des Leutnants (gespielt von Kevin Costner) ruft: "Siehst du, dass ich immer dein Freund sein werde?"

Wer den Film von Anfang bis zum Ende (insbesondere im Kino) verfolgt hat, dem kommen an dieser Stelle zwangskäufig die Tränen, glaube ich. :-P


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. April 2011)

Ich guck selten Filme, aber eins fällt mir ein: 

Bei Stalingrad führen in der Strafkompanie der Strafarbeiter Otto und der kommandierende Hauptmann ein Gespräch, nachdem beschlossen wurde, die Sträflinge praktisch zu verheizen oder zumindest ihren Tod billigend in Kauf zu nehmen. Zeigt recht gut, was in den wenigen nicht-nationalsozialistischen Soldaten vorgegangen sein muss. 

Video gibts hier, wobei der Ersteller die Untertitel irgendwie nicht so prall gemacht hat. Egal, ist eh auf Deutsch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUitF_rmbCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf jeden Fall irgendwie traurig.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2011)

Ziemlich traurig fand ich auch den Film "Der Teufel kommt um 4" Erst bekehren sich die Schurken und dann gehn sie nacheinander drauf...


----------



## Schiksterminator (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgkbX_fp-pM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Also der ganze film ist echt emotional...
Ich liebe diesen Fim einfach nur.


----------



## Wolfner (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5K6BWgUNKYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Uuuuuunangenehm.
(Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass die drei völlig grundlos exekutiert werden, nur um ein Exempel am "feigen" Regiment zu statuieren)


----------



## Noxiel (29. April 2011)

Irgendwie erzählt ihr immer nur von tragischen Momenten. Bestehen eure Filmerinnerungen den nur aus Trauer und Leid. 




Einer meiner emotionalsten Filmmomente war der, aus "die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie", in der sie einem Blinden an den Arm nimmt und ihn durch die Innenstadt führt und ihm erzählt, was er sonst nie nie nie niemals sehen könnte. Da gings mir doch spontan durch und durch. Das lässt einen wirklich an das Gute im Menschen glauben. Soviel Herzenswärme....entschuldigt, es geht wieder los.   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqT9kA1bcVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adalin (29. April 2011)

*The Green Mile*


Spoiler



Als erstes würde mir direkt das Ende von Green Mile einfallen. Das erste Mal das mir ein Film bzw das Schicksal einer Person so nahe gegangen ist (bin nicht so der gefühlvolle Mensch).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNBieXXV8NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Fountain*


Spoiler



Der zweite Film wäre wohl "The Fountain". Grooooßartiger Film mit Hugh Jackman (leider etwas unbekannt) und vorallem die Szene in dem seine Frau an Krebs stirbt und kurz darauf erfährt das ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs gefunden wurde. Auch das Ende ist atemberaubend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOV9oysI4s0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_Leider nichts kürzeres gefunden. Man muss den Film ganz gesehen haben um das Ende auf sich wirken zu lassen._

*The Last Samurai*


Spoiler



Ebenso das Ende von The Last Samurai (der einzigste Film in dem ich Tom Cruise richtig genial finde)! Als die Pferde und die Samurai zusammen geschossen werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNI4fej72gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


__

Naja das nur nen kleiner Einblick, gibt wirklich sensationelle Filme


----------



## orkman (30. April 2011)

Adalin schrieb:


> *The Last Samurai*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



kann ich nur zustimmen .,... und dann noch wo er ihm hilft sepukku zu machen


----------



## Shaila (30. April 2011)

Ohne groß nachzudenken: Gladiator das Ende

Ansonsten: Star Wars, als Vader am Ende seine Taten einsieht und die Prophezeiung doch noch eintritt
Und Armageddon das Ende finde ich noch ziemlich mitreisend.

Uuund natürlich nich zu vergessen: Herr der Ringe.

Da nenne ich bewusst keine bestimmte Stelle, weil die ganzen 3 Teile einfach nur..."oahhh wow" sind.


----------



## Hortensie (30. April 2011)

Ganz spontan: 

Hair

Als sie am Schluß an Burgers Grab stehen.

Bin da im Kino gewesen, und niemand aus dem Publikum stand auf, obwohl der Abspann schon ne weile lief.

Es herrschte betroffenes Schweigen im Saal.

Meiner Meinung nach der beste Antikriegsfilm aller Zeiten


----------



## Legendary (30. April 2011)

Definitiv das Ende und die Exekution von Coffee aus dem Film the Green Mile. 

Das war so unsagbar traurig, oft kann ich mir den Film ned ansehen.


----------



## Kamsi (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzGqI116nRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Underworld 2 das ende als Selene ihren Michael im sonnenlicht küsst hat auch sowas romantisches


----------



## iceteaboss (30. April 2011)

Forrest Gump


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2011)

Mir is auch noch was eingefallen, weil er ja grad auch im Fernsehen läuft...

Bei Shrek die Szene am Ende:



Spoiler



Der Fluch löst sich, alles denkt, sie wird nun zur hübschen Prinzessin - und sie bleibt die Ogerfrau.
Shrek: "Fiona! Ist alles in Ordnung?" 
Fiona: "Äh.. Ja.. Aber ich verstehe das nicht! Ich müsste doch jetzt wunderschön sein!"
Kurze stimmungsvolle Pause...
Shrek: "Aber du *bist* wunderschön."



 Mich berührt das =)


----------



## Konov (30. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir is auch noch was eingefallen, weil er ja grad auch im Fernsehen läuft...
> 
> Bei Shrek die Szene am Ende:
> 
> ...



Auch grad gesehen, ist wirklich ein bißchen emotional, obwohl es "nur" Animation ist.


----------



## JayDog (30. April 2011)

Scrubs Staffel 8 des finale einfach der Hammer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWLVCQk4jIY&feature=related

ohne witz, mich bringt also in filmen und fernsehn sogut wie
 nichts aus der fassung, aber bei diesem part bekomm selbst
ich eine Gänsehaut ^^


----------



## Cyberratchet (1. Mai 2011)

Spontan fällt mir nur ein Film ein, da ich ihn vor kurzen gesehen habe:
*Letters from Iwo Jima*
Der ganze Film ist voller Emotionen, vorallem das Ende und der Part als Sam stirbt waren grandios.
Jeder der den Film noch nicht gesehen hat sollte das schnell nachholen .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFFkQzbzJqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Mai 2011)

JayDog schrieb:


> Scrubs Staffel 8 des finale einfach der Hammer
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> ...



jop, das stimmt ! Umso schader, dass es eine 9te Staffel gibt (die total verhunzt wurde).


----------



## cell81469 (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52D7xSFYM0

Die Erste von den beiden Szenen find ich schon Traurig i wie.


----------



## Azerak (1. Mai 2011)

Bärenbrüder wo Kenai  dem kleinen Koda erzählt was er getan hat (Kodas mutter getötet) und dazu Phil Collins Lied "No way out" kommt.
Epic :<


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Greys Anatomy hat in der letzten Staffel den Gefühlseffekt imo sehr abgeschwächt.

Braveheart ist zwar schon genannt worden, aber nicht die one-and-only Szene: Er liegt auf der Bahre, wird gefoltert, leidet und soll nur sagen: Erbarmen. Er hält als letztes Erinnerungstück seiner verstorbenen Frau ein besticktes Taschentuch in der Hand. Ein letztes Mal bäumt er sich auf und ruft: FREIHEIT! (und das Taschentuch geht zu Boden) .... wühää





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjVxzVNKnFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ha, ist auch gleich das erste Video auf YouTube.




Und als Gesamtwerk ist auch "Dead Man Walking" Pflicht: Ein Mörder (Sean Penn) zum Tode verurteilt, die Gefühlswelt klar vorgegeben. Dann wird er auf seinen letzten Tagen von einer Nonne (Susan Sarandon) begleitet, das Verfahren wird neu aufgerollt, letztenendes bleibt das Urteil und der Tatvorhergang gleich - nur sind die Sympathien der Zuschauer plötzlich auf der Seite des Verurteilten (grandios Mr Penn).


----------



## Zeru1984 (1. Mai 2011)

Der Film Philadelphia (1993) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyoRgxu1dJc

Toller Film aber auch sehr traurig.

Da ich nich Spoilern wollte, schreibe ich nicht welche Szene. 

LG


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2011)

Die letzten Glühwürmchen, da eig der ganze Film.

Was mich wundert ist, dass hier noch niemand Requiem for a dream genannt hat (oder ich habs übersehen^^)

Da gab es ja einige wirklich emotionale Szenen. (Zumal der Film als Gesamtes ja wirklich harte Kost ist mMn) 


Spoiler



Einmal, wo sie den Deal abwickeln wollen und es dann zu der Schießerei kommt. 

Weiterhin der gesamte letzte Abschnitt des Films, wo man sieht, wie das Leben aller durch die Drogen zerstört wurde, sowie die Szene mit der Mutter in der Fernsehshow.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtZfUVl3e1E&feature=related[/video]

ich finde die Szene auch sehr emotional, besonders weil sie so grausam ist als er ihren Tod mit ansehen muss


----------



## Jordin (1. Mai 2011)

*A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz* (lief Mittwoch im TV)



 Die Szene, als David aka Haley Joel Osment (genial!) von seiner Mutter im Wald zurückgelassen wird und später auf dem Fleisch-Fest - und eigentlich immer wenn er „Beschütz mich! Beschütz mich!" ruft.


----------



## Zwizazadera (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,


Abolut 100%tige Wasserfall Garantie die Szene am ende von Soldat James Ryan wo wer am Grab von Tom Hanks Kniet und seine 
Frau fragt "Sag mir bin ich ein Guter Mensch, hab ich ein Gutes Leben geführt" und er dann zum Grabstein sagt "Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens 
in ihren Augen verdient habe was sie alle für mich getan haben"

Da kann ich es jedes mal nicht an mir haltn und muss aufs heftigste schlucken.





Tschuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cantharion (1. Mai 2011)

Das Ende von New Police Story. Großartiger Film.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Mai 2011)

Jedes mal muss ich weinen. !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNI4fej72gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und EPIC





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8yOdAqBFcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sharwen (2. Mai 2011)

Scrubs: als Laverne stirt und Karla sich von ihr verabschiedet


----------



## shadow24 (2. Mai 2011)

http://youtu.be/BpXQ-zBOS44


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Mai 2011)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1:

Die Szene, in der Dobby stirbt und sich noch freut, dass er einen Freund hat. Hab den kleinen Kerl echt gemocht.


----------



## Belomil (3. Mai 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1:
> 
> Die Szene, in der Dobby stirbt und sich noch freut, dass er einen Freund hat. Hab den kleinen Kerl echt gemocht.



jaa das war wirklich hart... und normalerweise sind mir solche traurigen szenen vollkommen egal... aber da hab ich auch fast zu heulen begonnen im kino...

mir fällt gerade nur das ende von Shaun of the Dead ein, wo Shaun Ed die Kippe in den Mund steckt und Liz sagt "ich hab dich lieb, ed"


----------



## Potpotom (3. Mai 2011)

The Pianist, Seven Pounds, 12 angry men, La vie est belle (ital. kann ich leider nicht, kam also auf Französisch im Kino), Der Untergang, Road to Perdition,  The Green Mile, The Pursuit of Happyness etc... so viele Filme die mich emotional beschäftigen. 

Die traurigste und vllt. auch emotionalste Szene ist die in "la vie est belle", wo Guido zur Hinrichtung abgeführt wird und seinem Sohn, der versteckt in einem Müllcontainer hockt, versucht mitzuteilen, dass das zum "Spiel" gehört. Kurz darauf befreien amerikanische Militärs das Konzentrationslager und der Kleine schreit "Wir haben gewonnen!"


----------



## Manaori (3. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> The Pianist, Seven Pounds, 12 angry men, La vie est belle (ital. kann ich leider nicht, kam also auf Französisch im Kino), Der Untergang, Road to Perdition,  The Green Mile, The Pursuit of Happyness etc... so viele Filme die mich emotional beschäftigen.
> 
> Die traurigste und vllt. auch emotionalste Szene ist die in "la vie est belle", wo Guido zur Hinrichtung abgeführt wird und seinem Sohn, der versteckt in einem Müllcontainer hockt, versucht mitzuteilen, dass das zum "Spiel" gehört. Kurz darauf befreien amerikanische Militärs das Konzentrationslager und der Kleine schreit "Wir haben gewonnen!"




Ohja. La vita es bella (oder so, ich kann kein italienisch xD) Ich hab soooooo geheult als der Junge mit dem breiten LÄchlen vor dem Panzer stand... und auch, als der Vater die "Spielregeln" erklärt hat.. und für die Mutter das Lied gespielt hat. Der Film ist der Hammer.


----------



## Asilon (3. Mai 2011)

Forrest Gump - komplett!

Immortal - das Ende (will nichts speulern aber wirklich Hammerfilm)

Pilotfilm von Stargate Atlantis die Szene wo die Stadt aus dem Wasser auftaucht (jaa nerd )

Star Wars - alle Filme!! 

Titanik...das Ende was sonst ^.^

Inglourious Basterds - die Szene in der Hitler erschossen wird!!! saugeil!

einige Szenen aus Avatar...aber nur im Kino und auf 3d lol

Sin City wo er dem Typen die Eier abreisst...

Ganz Schlimm (ich heul jedes Mal): 
- Die Folge der 8ten Staffel von Scrubs in der J.D. das Sacred Heart verlässt....wo er den Gang runterläuft und alle möglichen Nebencharaktere der Serie im nochmal begegnen und er dann nen Film über die Zukunft der Hauptcharaktere sieht...sowas von hart traurig!!

- Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs am Ende wo Frodo sich von Sam und den anderen verabschiedet und dann von Mittelerde wegsegelt....da musste ich im Buch schon immer heulen und beim Film genauso :'(

hmm und sicher einiges anderes aber mir fällt grad nix ein 

MfG


----------



## Aventhor (3. Mai 2011)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Scrubs: als Laverne stirt und Karla sich von ihr verabschiedet



Auf jeden Fall! Das war richtig traurig. Genau so wie die letzte Szene der letzten Staffel.. ich meine nicht die Staffel wo die komischen neuen sind.. sondern die RICHTIGE.


Und außerdem bei Butterfly Effekt die Stelle in der er das Mädel verschreckt damit sie nicht befreundet sind und er ihr Leben nicht zerstört.

Edit:
Jetzt erst gesehen: DAS meinte ich:


Asilon schrieb:


> Ganz Schlimm (ich heul jedes Mal):
> - Die Folge der 8ten Staffel von Scrubs in der J.D. das Sacred Heart verlässt....wo er den Gang runterläuft und alle möglichen Nebencharaktere der Serie im nochmal begegnen und er dann nen Film über die Zukunft der Hauptcharaktere sieht...sowas von hart traurig!!


----------



## cheen123 (3. Mai 2011)

i am legend wo er sein hund umlegt ....da wurde mir ganz anders


----------



## NexxLoL (3. Mai 2011)

cheen123 schrieb:


> i am legend wo er sein hund umlegt ....da wurde mir ganz anders



Jetzt wo du's sagst...Die Szene war für mich als Tierfreund und Hundebesitzer echt heftig....Besonders, weil Sam ja der einzige war den er noch hatte


----------



## Sharwen (4. Mai 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst...Die Szene war für mich als Tierfreund und Hundebesitzer echt heftig....Besonders, weil Sam ja der einzige war den er noch hatte



Das war irgendwie "lustig" als ich den gesehen habe, also nicht vom Film her sondern von der Reaktion der Leute her. Fast ganze Menschheit tot, keiner verzieht ne Mine. Kaum dass der Hund stirbt, flennt das ganze Kino.

Schlimmer als in Filmen, die ja eh immer recht fix vorbei sind, finde ich eigentlich so Szenen in Serien. z.b. auch bei Supernatural, als der eine Bruder, um den anderen zu retten, einen Pakt mit dem Teufel eingeht. Musste fast weinen. 
Oder bei Ghost Whisperer, wenn am Ende dann doch alles gut wird. Ich heul da fast jedes mal ein bisschen. (bin selbst für ne Frau sehr nah am Wasser gebaut )


----------



## Fuhunter (4. Mai 2011)

Für mich ganz klar bis jetzt "The Green Mile", das Ende. Der einzige Film, bei dem ich angefangen hab zu heulen...


----------



## Felix^^ (4. Mai 2011)

Bei der König der Löwen wo der König gestorben ist... da war ich 3 jahre alt ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. Mai 2011)

In Herr der Ringe gibt es echt viele Szenen, die stark emotional sind. Am Anfang schaute ich die Filme immer nur als tolles Epos. Aber je öfters man diese sieht, desto trauriger ist alles...


----------



## Kooki (4. Mai 2011)

Vampire Diaries <3 ich liebe die Sendung haha =D,

Ich liebe Nina Dobrev ^^ alias Elena <3


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Das Streben nach Glück, der gesamte Film ist so emotional


----------



## Vertiga (28. Mai 2011)

Toller Thread, danke.

Beim Durchlesen schon einige "Flashbacks" gehabt, wo mich die diversen Szenen oder ganzen Filme emotional getroffen haben.
Insbesondere Armageddon sei hier mal als Beispiel angeführt.
Die Szenen am Ende haben mich seinerzeit mal so böse erwischt, obwohl ich den Film vorher schon drei/viermal gesehen hatte,
dass ich heulend wie ein Schlosshund vor der Glotze sass und nicht mehr wirklich wusste, was grad los ist.

Einen ähnlichen Effekt hatte auf mich seinerzeit "USS Charleston - Die letze Hoffnung der Menschheit".
Eine TV-Produktion, die hier wohl zum ersten Mal von RTL2 als Zweiteiler rausgehauen wurde.
Dieser Film, bzw bestimmte Szenen und Bilder haben mich seinerzeit so eiskalt erwischt, unglaublich.

Kann ihn nur jeden ans Herz legen, die Thematik ist interessant und aktuell, Besetzung und schauspielerische Leistungen
sind okay für eine TV-Produktion, ab und an wirkt der Film gestreckt, um Länge zu erreichen, aber, das Potential, den
gewillten Zuschauer in ein emotionales Disaster zu schicken, ist immens.

MfG
Vertiga


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. Mai 2011)

Eine Szene aus "Harold und Maude", falls den wer kennt. 

Maude fragt Harold welche Blume er gern wäre. Sie gehen an einem Feld voller Magheriten vorbei und Haolrd sagt, er sei gern eine von diesen, weil sie alle gleich seien. Darauf antwortet Maude, das seien sie nicht. Einige seien größer, andere kleiner; einige neigen die Blüte nach links, andere nach rechts; einige haben sogar ein paar Blütenblätter verloren. Sie meint, viel Kummer auf der Welt werde von Menschen verursacht die das (sie zeigt auf eine Blume) sind, sich aber behandeln lassen, wie das (zeigt auf das ganze Feld). Auf englisch anschauen kann man sich die Szene hier: http://www.avclub.com/articles/harold-and-maude,2264/ 8zweites Video).

Beim Anschauen weh tun die Szenen aus "Requiem for a dream", wo die Mutter durchdreht. Brrrr. 

Und, sehr heftig, aus "Irreversible", die Vergewaltigung.

Das Ende von "Big Fish" ist ziemlich rührend.


----------



## Doomsta (31. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q80NHbxj2v8&feature=channel_video_title

das ende von der herr der ringe


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2011)

eine echt emotionale situation die nicht in einem film war sondern in ner sendung (kommt ja fast aufs gleiche raus) war: eine dr. house folge wo sie einfach net rausfinden was net obdachlose hat , foreman ne strahlentherapie machen will und sie ihr damit das komplette immunsystem kaputt hauen ... und alles war nur wegen nem kleinen kratzer am ruecken der ne infektion machte und das alles nur durch den buestenhalter ... was dr house erst nachher bei der autopsie herausfindet

kenne die staffel und die folge leider net mehr


----------



## Sugarwarlock (31. Mai 2011)

einmal das ende vom dritten herr der ringe und die szene, wo die vor den toren mordors stehen und gimli sagt, dass er nie gedacht hätte, seite an seite mit einem elb zu sterben und legolas dann sagt "wie wäre es mit einem freund" und dann sagt aragon "für frodo" und rennt los und pipin und merry hinterher.

und natürlich das ende von green mile (ich hoffe man schreibt das so)

herr der ringe ist aber meistens (außer die letzte szene und einige wenige andere) so emotional, weil fast jede größere szene epischer ist als alles andere, was man jemals in filmen gesehen hat. außerdem bewegen mich in herr der ringe immer die szenen, die probleme der gesellschaft behandeln. darunter ist z.b. sam der mit frodo auf die reise geht (frodo ist wohlhabend und sam nur der gärtner) was zeigt, dass es keine einteilung in klassen, schichten, kasten oder wie man es auch nennen will gibt. sam spricht frodo zwar mit herr an, aber hat nicht die gängige höfflichkeitsform in herr der ringe. gimli und legolas, die freunde werden (verfeindete völker die wieder zusammen finden). haldir der auf einmal mit massenhaft elben in helms klamm auftaucht um das "bündnis zwischen elben und menschen zu erneuern". aragon der der könig der menschen ist und trotzdem als waldläufer umher zieht und sich auf seinen höheren stand nicht einbilden (ganz im gegenteil. er mag die vorstellung nicht, könig zu sein).


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2011)

Ganz klar braveheart!

FREIHEIIIT!!!!!


----------



## xxhajoxx (31. Mai 2011)

Scrubs 5. Staffel wo Cox 3 Leute verliert wegen Tollwut, in kombination mit dem Song How to safe a life von the fray. Einfach richtig klasse gemacht und sehr emotional.
Nochma Scrubs Staffel 8 wo Steaknight ist und JD und Turk dann mit George die Nacht verbringen weil er keine Verwandten mehr hat und leider sterben muss. Für die Folge hat die Autorin (die kleine Assistenzärztin mit de Quietsche Stimme) den Humanitas Preis erhalten


----------



## vollmi (1. Juni 2011)

Ich weiss der Film wird von den Kritikern als billig und nichtssagend abgekanzelt. 

Aber Black Beauty rührt mich immerwieder zu tränen. z.B. da wo seine Freundin auf dem Karren davongerollt wird. Oder wo er die Nacht vor ner Party zusammen mit seinem Halter im Schnee warten muss weil die Herrschaften sich keinen Deut um andere kümmern.
Und ganz am Schluss wo er auf der Wiese liegt und es ihm einfach nur gut geht.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juni 2011)

6 Seiten und noch niemand hat Titanik genannt? Da weinen doch die Frauen immer 

Ansonsten puuh ... mir fällt spontan nichts ein ...


----------



## Manaori (2. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> 6 Seiten und noch niemand hat Titanik genannt? Da weinen doch die Frauen immer
> 
> Ansonsten puuh ... mir fällt spontan nichts ein ...



Ich mag Titanic nicht >.>

Aber Pearl Harbor dafür... am Ende, als der eine sich opfert. Den muss ich auch mal wieder gucken *notier*


King Kong (der neue), als in dem rieeeesen Saal klar wird, dass der Affe ausbricht.. die Panik ausbnricht. Und dann der Blickwechsel zwischen King Kong und Jack (Adrien Brody), dieses "Ha, dich kenn ich doch!".. Spannung pur <3


----------



## Reflox (4. Juni 2011)

Bei Bones, als der Geist Buch hilft, aus dem Schiff zu entkommen.

Dieses Gefühl war schlimmer als ein eisiger Windhauch.


----------



## Exxe- (4. Juni 2011)

Ganz am ende, bei Hooligans 1 wo Pete stirbt, und alle 
seine Freunde in einem Kreis um ihn herumstehen.
Dazu traurige Musik --> sehr emotional


----------



## Velynn (4. Juni 2011)

Bei Cinderella, da wo die bösen Halbschwestern ihr das kleid zerrissen hatten. Ich war 5 und habe richtig geheult.

Edit: Gehört dieser Thred nicht eher zu "Musik, TV und Kino"?


----------



## alex08011988 (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6XwZSIPp3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6c7DO8XmHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9C6-Htk3Bzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

"Der Aufstand der Tiere"
Wer den Film mal gesehn hat, weiss was ich meine. Von einer Diktatur zur nächsten, die eigentlich noch fast schlimmer ist als die vorher...


----------



## vollmi (22. Januar 2013)

Ganz klar Black Beauty und der Soundtrack gibt einem den Rest.
youtube


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2013)

Herr der Ringe, da gibts viele Szenen, wo mein Wasserhaushalt verrückt spielt 
Im neuen "Hobbit gab es auch wieder viele Gänsehaut und Tränenwegwisch-Stellen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich spoiler nachfolgend ungeniert, da es ja um emotionale Momente geht und um die zu benennen muss man sie... nun ja, benennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Stelle wo Ben (Nicolas Cage) aufwacht und starke Entzugserscheinungen hat. Sara (Elizabeth Shue) ruft zwar im Hintergrund nach ihm aber er scheint sie nicht zu hören in seinem Wahn, sich zitternd einen Drink zu mixen. Bei der Szene, grad im Zusammenspiel mit der Musik, bekomme ich immer Gänsehaut obwohl schon 20mal gesehen. Als Sara vergewaltigt wird und danach im Schritt blutend in der Dusche sitzt, das geht wirklich unter die Haut. Und natürlich das Ende als er stirbt. Wahnsinnsfilm, für immer und ewig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht von der niedlichen Aufmachung täuschen lassen! Der Film ist einer der traurigsten die ich kenne. Er handelt von 2 kleinen Kindern - Bruder und Schwester - im kriegszerstörten Japan während des 2. Weltkriegs, als die Amis dort bombardieren. Ihre Eltern sind tot und sie versuchen sich irgendwie durchzuschlagen. Das kleine Mädchen schafft es am Ende nicht und stirbt. Wie ihr Bruder das dann im Off kommentiert ("Sie ist eingeschlafen und am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr aufgewacht") - da hab ich geheult wie ein Schlosshund. Muss immer noch mit den Tränen kämpfen, selbst jetzt wo ich während dem Schreiben dran denke. Dieses kleine, unbeschwerte Mädchen... meine Güte, so traurig ist kaum ein anderer Film. :'(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor seiner Enthauptung, als William (Mel Gibson) mit letzter Kraft noch "Freiheit" schreit. What a man!


----------



## Hubautz (24. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dann aber eher die Szene vor der Schlacht von Stirling als er die Schotten zum Widerstand aufruft. Ist zwar heftig bei Shakespeares Henry V. geklaut aber trotzdem. 

 Und ganz extrem die Schlussszene wo Hamish das Schwert den Engländern entgegenwirft und die Stimme aus dem Off:

 „ In the year of our Lord 1314, patriots of scotland, starved and outnumbered charged the fields of Bannockburn. They fought like warrior poets. They fought like scotsmen. An won their freedom."

 Das mit der Musik des Films zusammen – weia.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn hier die Indios in der Kirche eingesperrt werden und diese dann angezündet wird...
--



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allein der Anfang hier mit der Musik und den Bildern - großartig !


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dinge, die ich bis heute nicht verstehe: Wieso die letzten Glühwürmchen tatsächlich ab 6 Jahren freigegeben wurde o.O


Ich pack auch nochmal n paar Sachen aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9P8kwOU7VJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Überhaupt die beiden Folgen, in denen das thematisiert wird. Erst, wie JD alles versucht, um irgendwo einen Fehler in der Diagnostik zu finden etc. etc... Und bei der Beerdigung schließlich hab ich Rotz und Wasser geheult. Und muss die auch runterschlucken, wenn ich nur das kurze Video sehe, so, wie Cox da sitzt, erinnert er mich an mich selbst bei der Beerdigung meiner Mutter.
Auch bei Scrubs: Lavernes Tod. Ernsthaft? Laverne?! Als Carla sich von ihr verabschiedet hat... Uff. Überhaupt gibt es bei Scrubs so viele emotionale Szenen, nicht mal unbedingt negative, sondern einfach hoch emotionale.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zNOT3YVf0t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich saß wirklich vorm Fernseher und war vollkommen schockiert. Meine Kinnlade hing sonstwo. Und diese ganze Folge war einfach hoch emotional und endete mit der Beerdigung. Echt übel...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mX1-QrrCQi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dazu muss ich glaub ich nicht wirklich was sagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7s7V6KnfQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dieser Film war so hoch emotional, und diese Szene ist mir einfach unglaublich im Gedächtnis geblieben, weil es zum Teil auch meine Situation widerspiegelt, da ich auch einen eher ungewöhnlichem Weg nach dem Abi eingeschlagen habe, mir auch oft eingeredet wurde, ich könnte das und das nicht und schlussendlich hab ich mich mit großer Unterstützung auf meinen Wunsch zurück fokussiert. Deswegen hängt dieses Zitat auch als selbst gemachtes Poster an meiner Wand x)


----------



## floppydrive (24. Januar 2013)

Ich fand es extrem Traurig wo sie in American History X den armen Neonazi eingesperrt haben, er wollte doch nur seine tollen Schuhe testen


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

könnt als kerl heute noch beim könig der löwen heulen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja scrubs sowieso.

keine szenen, aber eigtl die ganzen filme/serien:

schindlers liste
beim leben meiner schwester
casablanca
das letzte einhorn
la crash
prinzessin fantaghiro
der club der toten dichter
das leben ist schön
armageddon


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Oh ja, da warn auch noch einige dabei, der Club der toten Dichter  Oh Captain, my Captain!

Und König der Löwen hab ich vor einigen Seiten mal erwähnt... "Papa? Papa, steh auf! Wir müssen nach Hause!" Also ernsthaft, wessen Augen werden denn da nicht feucht?


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

das ende von dem letzten einhorn hatte was melodramatisches

es war nicht mehr das letzte einhorn aber es war das erste einhorn das wusste was gefühle sind und damit doch wieder das letzte einhorn und emotional verwirrt 

ansonsten 

das hier  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0PgggCTlOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und das ende von scrubs 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxu-BridmwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



scrubs 9 war eher ein spin off für mich der floppte


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Scrubs. Sowohl positiv als auch negativ.

Das Finale
Die Hochzeit vom Hausmeister (bzw. der darin versteckte Liebesbeweis von JD an Elliot)
Cox Bewertung von JD

Lavernes Tod
Bens Beerdigung

Schindlers Liste Finale
Harry Potter "Auflösung"
Armageddon
Pearl Harbor
The Green Mile (insgesamt irgendwie, könnte keine einzelne Szene benennen)
Herr der Ringe Finale (sowohl die Krönung als auch der Abschied)
Forrest Gump
Dr. House (Ambers Tod)

Und ... Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen: Dragonheart, der Tod des letzten Drachens :>


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

oh verdammt. dragonheart..... dracos tot. zu den sternen, bowen. zu den sternen   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmF3a_RgimU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Das Ende von allen Twillight Filmen...


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Ende von allen Gaylight Filmen...



dieser WTF moment. ich hab ja noch nie an shika geglaubt, aber jetzt hab ich alles in ihm verloren....

den anfang von findet nemo fand ich damals auch schlimm


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn du dir alle Filme angucken MUSST, dann ist das Ende das beste auf der Welt.

Natürlich nach dem Sex danach.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du dir alle Filme angucken MUSST, dann ist das Ende das beste auf der Welt.



Ehm ... Harry Potter^^


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

bäh diese bilder........ shika mit seiner freundin jill...... ibääääääääääääähhhhhhhh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

Sollst du dir auch nicht vorstellen du Ommel 

Meine Rechte Hand ist nicht soo hässlich... ba dum tiss...


----------



## Fedaykin (24. Januar 2013)

Wie hier schon häufig genannt, natürlich _Schindlers Liste_:

"Wer ein Leben rettet, rettet die ganze Welt"


_Million Dollar Baby_....auch ganz groß


Und nun etwas was sicherlich noch keiner erwähnt hat:

_Wenn der Wind_ _weht_ und _Watership Down_


----------



## Dugi (24. Januar 2013)

Habe auch noch ne Szene die noch niemand genannt hat:

In "Klick" (ist eine Komödie mit Adam Sandler) liegt Adam Sandler irgendwann wenn er alt ist, alleine im Regen auf der Strasse und merkt dann erst was er alles falsch gemacht hat. (Es geht vor allem um die Beziehung zu seinem Vater und zu seinem Sohn) Einfach nur traurig 

Ein anderer "Film" der mich zum weinen gebracht hat ist zwar kein Film sondern eine Rede von Steve Jobs. Diese Rede ist so sehenswert, ich werde sie einfach mal hier posten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc


----------



## Loina (26. Januar 2013)

Will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen,aber mein favorit ist eine szene aus friedhof der kuscheltiere teil 1
Wo der kleene vom lkw überfahren wird,und die beerdigung stattfindet später.
War schon ziemlich heftig gerade wenn man selbst kinder hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Januar 2013)

Hmmm .. alles auszupacken wäre jetzt zu aufwendig und lang  
Am aktuellesten ist wohl für mich folgendes:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6nbgwdnrXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mirabelle (12. Mai 2013)

Soldat James Ryan. 

Als er am Ende des Films alter Mann steht und seine Frau fragt
'Sag mir war ich ein guter Mensch' In die Knie sackt und anfängt
Zu weinen.  Absolute Tränen Garantie die stelle jedes mal wenn
Ich ihn mir anschaue.


----------

